# Melatonan II



## superted (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a question for exp users

I have a great natural tan right now

How effective would it be to maintain my current color and what dosage  would you recommend for this baring in mind I live in ny so when winter  comes around I'm not gonna see a whole lot of sun  but would've to maintain what I have

Im actually a lot darker than this that was 6 weeks ago


----------



## 68 firebird (Aug 11, 2010)

superted said:


> I have a question for exp users
> 
> I have a great natural tan right now
> 
> ...


 
I used it to initiate color and then maintain.  I started at 250 mcgs/day then switched to 250mcgs every 3 days to maintain color.  When first starting it may make you nauseous so use it at bedtime.


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 11, 2010)

I start melanotan at .5mg/day for about 1.5 weeks then go to .5mg/week for maintenance.

Great stuff and will always use it.


----------



## superted (Aug 13, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> I start melanotan at .5mg/day for about 1.5 weeks then go to .5mg/week for maintenance.
> 
> Great stuff and will always use it.



so what just one shot of 0.5mg EW for maintenance?

How much sun u getting during maintenance?

Like i aid i have great tan looking to maintain it through the winter, can you maintain the tan without sun


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 13, 2010)

I never lay out but I do get out on the river a lot.  

You will still need to go to the tanning booth in the winter to maintain.  Not real sure how often but the melanotan will definitely help keep the tan.  To me it's a wonder drug.  I love it.  I've never had a tan before the stuff...always burned.


----------



## superted (Aug 13, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> I never lay out but I do get out on the river a lot.
> 
> You will still need to go to the tanning booth in the winter to maintain.  Not real sure how often but the melanotan will definitely help keep the tan.  To me it's a wonder drug.  I love it.  I've never had a tan before the stuff...always burned.



ok thx

Anybody else have experience using in  the winter for maintenance

0.5mg EW and tanning booth? once a week?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

you'll love it  . . . maybe your whores will give a discount for winter tannedness 



 . .search the net for dosage suggestions, everyone is different dependant on skin type and existing tannedness and jerkability


----------



## superted (Aug 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you'll love it  . . . maybe your whores will give a discount for winter tannedness
> 
> 
> 
> . .search the net for dosage suggestions, everyone is different dependant on skin type and existing tannedness and jerkability



I hear big boners in my near future

and yes the whores will love it

LMFAO


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

Mel-II does nothing in the wood department for me . . unfortunately.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 14, 2010)

Stuff works great, it's some fantastic creation.  I personally, can't tolerate the sides though, the nausea really kicks my ass....no matter how low the dose.  

I envy you guys who can tolerate this stuff....some of my friends report great increase in libido and erections....I didn't.  I just got good color....and really really sick.  It pisses me off that I can't take this shit. 

I just have to go on vacation more often....so be it 


/V


----------



## masokist (Aug 15, 2010)

been itching to give this a try, will def be geting on this soon


----------



## Perdido (Aug 15, 2010)

Never tried the stuff myself but one thing I've noticed is everything gets darker on those I've seen use it. Unlike a natural suntan, blemishes, birth marks even dark patches of skin got darker. Does this happen for everyone using it or just a few?


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 15, 2010)

careful with what they are selling as MT2 guys..I've taken this stuff for years and I KNOW how I'm supposed to look and feel while using it.  
My most recent container of it was junk..I used it and I didn't get great color from it, no libido, and horrible blotches on my chin which looked like ugly birth marks...really nasty results.  be careful.  It took me a month for it to go away.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Aug 17, 2010)

melanotan works great for me, I like using a low dose to maintain, not have to worry, and the sides are good for me.


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

bigpapabuff said:


> melanotan works great for me, I like using a low dose to maintain, not have to worry, and the sides are good for me.



How you dosing for maintenance?


----------



## 68 firebird (Aug 18, 2010)

I maintain with 0.5 mgs twice a week.  If i'm planning to be out in the sun, I'll use it on those days to get the stimulus.


----------



## Chaoticus (Aug 18, 2010)

I took 1.5 to 2mg/day pin subq until 10mg was gone...than 1.5-2mg a week to maintain.  Works better than I would have hoped.  I am always tan.


----------



## superted (Aug 18, 2010)

68 firebird said:


> I maintain with 0.5 mgs twice a week.  If i'm planning to be out in the sun, I'll use it on those days to get the stimulus.





Chaoticus said:


> I took 1.5 to 2mg/day pin subq until 10mg was gone...than 1.5-2mg a week to maintain.  Works better than I would have hoped.  I am always tan.


 

Thanks guys thats exactlly what i was looking to here

Where did you get from? only answer if its a ironmagazine.com sponsor


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 18, 2010)

sunlight = win

drug addict.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 24, 2011)

andrew_tanning said:


> got a fake tan last year by a product that a was recommend by a friend. it think the name was melanotan 2 ?
> its really effective and safe so i done need to go out for some sun haha.
> bought it here for your information tanresearch.com



None of that really made sense.


----------



## b2010now (Jan 24, 2011)

Walnutz said:


> I start melanotan at .5mg/day for about 1.5 weeks then go to .5mg/week for maintenance.
> 
> Great stuff and will always use it.


 
This stuff sounds interesting.  I use the tanning bed a few times a week but this may be better.   Do you guys still hit the tanning beds at all?


----------



## tjsulli (Jan 25, 2011)

andrew_tanning said:


> got a fake tan last year by a product that a was recommend by a friend. it think the name was melanotan 2 ?
> its really effective and safe so i done need to go out for some sun haha.
> bought it here for your information tanresearch.com


its not fake tan but i do agree its safer then exposing your self to uv rays http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanotan_II


----------

